#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Painel Solar

## eduardoalmeida

Olá a todos, estou para montar uma torre em um sítio, porem o local está afastado da rede elétrica. Andei pesquisando sobre painéis solar e achei esse interessante http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...e-internet-_JM.

Gostaria de saber se alguém usa esse sistema de energia solar se realmente funcina legal.

Os equipamentos que vou ligar são uma Rb 2011uias-rm L5 e 2 Rb 912uag-5hpnd-out.

Aproveitando o tópico essas RBs funcionam em um Patch Panel Poe Volt 5 Portas 12v/24v.

----------


## JonasMT

Funcionao normal nesse patch panel.

Sobre a parte solar é preciso saber em que regiao do pais voce mora pra ai ter uma base, aqui com apenas 1 painel de 140w + 1 bateria 100a + dc/dc UP 12v para 18v alimento
2 rb912
1 rb260gs
1 sxt 5

Ja esta rodando assim a quase 3 anos, uptime chego proximo de 670d na sxt até que precisei atualizar ela.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Amigo estou no interior de São Paulo, é bem difícil passar mais de 2 dias sem aparecer o Sol aqui.

No caso o patch panel da para usar de boa nas 2 RB 912 e na RB 2011, eu ligo ele direto no controlador de carga.

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo estou no interior de São Paulo, é bem difícil passar mais de 2 dias sem aparecer o Sol aqui.
> 
> No caso o patch panel da para usar de boa nas 2 RB 912 e na RB 2011, eu ligo ele direto no controlador de carga.


Ai pra sua regiao sao sei se apenas um painel seria o suficiente, caso queira compre um painel apenas de 140w + 1 bateria de 150a caso nao seja o suficiente bastar voce duplicar.

Sim liga o patch panel na saida do controlador solar.

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá amigo.
Pode ir sem medo,funciona de boa.Mas preste atenção nas baterias que vc vai por,eu apanhei aqui por isso.
Por sinal se vc for do rio ou passar por próximos eu tenho dois painéis parados aqui.Caso seja de interesse vendo para vc,mas o ideal seria vc ver funcionando aqui.Transporte é foda.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Olá amigo.
Sou do interior de São Paulo. Mas me passa detalhes do seu painel, quem sabe podemos negociar.
Sobre as baterias estou pensando em usar duas dessas http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...50-amperes-_JM.

----------


## brunocemeru

As baterias são ótimas.
Mas o ideal seria vc ter duas baterias e operar seus equipamentos em 24V.
Mas amigo eu não tenho como lhe enviar os painéis.Ambos são de bons(kyocera) e novinhos,só posso lhe vender se vc buscar.
Passe-me seu email que lhe mandarei as fotos.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Sim pretendo usar 2 baterias dessas aí
Meu email: [email protected]

----------


## rubem

Se for usar 24V sai mais em conta comprar 1 painel 250 a 315W, do que 2 de 100 a 140W, pois os painéis acima de 250W são 24V (E os abaixo de 180W são quase todos 12V).

2 painéis 12V 150W (Totalizando 24V 300W) dá uns R$ 1200, enquanto 1 (um) painel 24V 315W está na casa dos R$ 1 mil. Usar múltiplos painéis 12V sai na média 20 a 40% mais caro que os painéis 24V.

(Pena não ter bateria 24V no mercado, elas seriam mais baratas)

----------


## brunocemeru

Mandei o e-mail para vc amigo.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Amigo eu consigo colocar esses painéis direto na torre.

----------


## alextaws

Eu preferia usar dois mesmo, assim você consegue colocar um em cada posição tendo maiores possibilidades de captação do sol, bateria recomendo duas de 100a ou de 150 FREEDOM E UM TOUGH SWITCH UBNT 5P

Você liga as duas placas em paralelo 24v, que por sua vez liga a um controlador de carga 24v, as baterias também liga em paralelo em 24v, liga ela no controlador também, e do controlador você liga ao tough switch ubnt 5p, assim você poderia reiniciar do seu local de trabalho qualquer equipamento através do tough switch

----------


## JonasMT

Esse negocio de reinicar a distancia é meio inutil, visto que pode travar justamente o radio que transporta o link até la rsrsrs

Alem do touch travar em local quente, enfim até mesmo uma placa de 315w sai mais barato que 2x 150w alem de produzir mais caso use um controlador mppt.

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro JonasMT, mim explique como funciona esse dc/dc UP 12v para 18v, que vc usa. Modelo? Onde comprou? E como é feita a instalação dele?

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro Eduardoalmeida, 2 baterias de 150amp (Moura ou Heliar) baterias comum, usadas em caminhão, não precisa gastar em baterias caras. Placa Solar de 130 ou 140W (de boa marca). 1º: Ligue o Painél Solar em 1 controlador de carga 12/24V. 2º: Ligue o controlador nas 2 baterias (fio + no + da 1ª bateria e fio - no - da 2ª bateria). 3º: Ligue a saída do controlador no aparelho de alimentação que vai sair a energia para os aparelhos (Pode ser o patch panel). Uso esse sistema em 2 torres, e em cada torre estão 3Rbs 433ah e nunca tive problemas, Bem acondicionadas as baterias vão durar cerca de 4 anos. (tive uma bateria que durou 5 anos).

----------


## VJDvalter

Se os 150amperes forem poucos e as baterias descarregarem por falta de Sol, ligue elas para gerar 12V e 300amperes. ai vai ligar o patc panel com 12v. Ou liga os aparelhos sem o patchpanel. Liga os aparelhos direto na saida do controlador, vc faz tipo uma régua de tomada de 12V e alimenta seus aparelhos com 12V, saídos direto do controlador. Também uso assim, e não tem problema. Vc vai ter 12,4V e 150amperes.

----------


## VJDvalter

CORRIGINDO: Vc vai ter 12,4V e 300amperes.

----------


## JonasMT

> Caro JonasMT, mim explique como funciona esse dc/dc UP 12v para 18v, que vc usa. Modelo? Onde comprou? E como é feita a instalação dele?


Comprei no ml step up dc/dc 12v para 24v media de 40 a 60,00 tenho de kg parado aqui se precisar pois migrei tudo para 48v direto
Só ligar ele na saida do controlador solar e boa ta funcionando. Eu uso em 18v pois rende mais e aquece menos que se ligado direto em 24v voce regula ele da maneira que achar melhor com um multimetro!

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Bom dia a todos, estou pensando em comprar esse painel.
http://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pro...s6x-315p-78797. 
O controlador estou em duvida sobre esse 
http://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pro...-ls2024e-78508, ou esse http://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pro...r-2210-a-78479.
O que vocês acham.

----------


## JonasMT

Esse painel é show, tenho um aranjo com 4 deles fazendo 48v e estou providenciando mais um para substituir um de 4x 250w

O primeiro controlador que voce posto leva vantagem por ser mppt vai render de 20 a 30% a mais que o segundo, porem só suporta até 520w de paine ou seja se quiser adicionar mais um painel futuramente vai ter que trocar o controlador. Mas para essa quantidade de equipamento esse painel da e sobra.

Em 48v tenho e ja testei esses aqui:

PWM
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...36v48v-45a-_JM

Em horario de pico gera de 9 a 13a c/ 4x315w

MPPT
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...3648v-auto-_JM

Em horario de pico gera de 14 a 19a c/ 4x315w

MPPT
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...3648v-auto-_JM

Esse é um lixo atomico joguei dinheiro no lixo, c/ 4x250w nao gera 4a

MPPT 24v uso esse aqui a um tempao só que uso com fonte estabilizada no lugar de painel solar
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...pt-digital-_JM

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro Jonas, o step up dc/dc 12v para 24v, que vc usa é um branco ou o que é só uma placa, os vi no mercadolivre.

----------


## JonasMT

Eu uso e tenho desses aqui http://www.fabioconversoresdc.com/step-up/

O primeiro da lista, porem esta indisponivel esses do mercadolivre sao apenas 3a

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro eduardoalmeida, porque ao invés de ligar uma Rb 2011uias-rm L5, vc não liga uma RB493ah, tem as mesmas configurações e com vantagem de poder colocar 3 minipci (R52Hn) para colocar painel e transmitir sinal para clientes da torre, ou fazer um ptp simples para passar pouca banda. Tenho uma semi-nova anúnciada no ML. http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-789673378-routerboard-rb493ah-l5-case-fonte-9-lan-e-3-minipci-_JM

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro JonasMT, para ligar 2 RB433ah com 2 minipci cada e 2 RB912, indica usar qual conversor? quero ligar os 4 aparelhos em 18V. Ou algum da lista que mim passou.

----------


## VJDvalter

JonasMt, da uma olhada nesse modelo e veja se é o mesmo que vc usa: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-step-down-_JM

----------


## rubem

Sobre REDUZIR de 24 pra 18V, não existe nenhuma vantagem nisso, RB's e UBNT's que operam de 9 a 28V operam de fato em qualquer tensão, mas quanto MAIOR a tensão maior é o rendimento do VRM interno (Circuito que passa da tensão de entrada (10 a 28V, ou 9 a 27V) para a tensão usada no circuito, algo tipo 1,5 a 3,3V conforme o modelo.

ELEVAR de 12 pra 18V tem motivos porque a bateria chega a 10,5V quando está descarregando, e queda de mais de 0,5V é comum em cabo longo (Bateria no chão, e equipamentos no alto da torre a 30m), trabalhar com tensão muito perto do limiar inferior gera erros de processamento (Porque o VRM interno tem mais ripple), mas opera com 18, 24 ou 26V em MK ou UBNT não muda nada, não faz sentido gastar eletricidade e dinheiro em conversor step-down passando de 24V nominais (21 a 27V, conforme carga da bateria) pra 18V.

(Notebook sim precisaria disso, porque o VRM deles geralmente opera só entre 15 e 20V, mas todo equipto MK ou UBNT que opera com 18V também opera com 24V)

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro rubem, eu não quero reduzir 24V para 18V, e sim aumentar os 12V das baterias para 18V. A saída da energia de meu controlador de carga é de 12V e aí eu quero aumentar para 18V.

----------


## rubem

Então tem que ver o que compra, os step-down são pra reduzir. Pra aumentar é step-up. Você passou o link de um step-down.

Se procurar pelo nome no ML as vezes aparece o produto contrário, tem que ver na descrição por precaução.

Eu uso esse step-up vermelhinho:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...6a-step-up-_JM
Nominalmente falam em 150W, mas até alimentando um notebook de 60W ele esquenta um pouco, eu não usaria isso em mais que uns 70W. Com uns 35W de consumo eu usava um fan 12V 40mm sobre ele, não que aqueça muito mas capacitor eletrolítico dura MUITO mais quando é ventilado, não custa muito colocar um fan pequeno em cima.

(Passando de 12 pra 18V o rendimento no meu fica nuns 85% (Perda de 15%), não é o fim do mundo mas é uma perda que não existiria usando sistema 24V)

Step-up pequeno (http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...st-step-up-_JM) eu nunca usei em mais de 1 equipto, mas os step-down desse preço já usei em até 3 roteadores de mesa (TPlink 741nd digamos), porque step-down aquece menos, se ele promete 15W dá pra contar com uns 12-14W, mas um step-up que promete 15W eu não contaria com mais de 10W, usar uma carga que equivale a metade da carga máxima suportada é o que muito fabricante faz como forma de evitar problemas (Usa fonte 12V 1A (12W) em roteador de mesa que consome menos de 5W).

Te recomendo esses step-up maiores que prometem suportar mais de 100W, mesmo que seu consumo fique em apenas uns 30-40W, e veja com os dedos se eles aquecem (Ficar morno é ok, quente não), pode colocar um fan 80mm (Novo, ou usado de uma fonte ATX pifada) mal e mal parafusado em cima que isso só ajuda, se colocar do lado do controlador solar de modo que um pouco do vento vá pro controlador solar melhor ainda, eles também aquecem demais as vezes.

----------


## JonasMT

> Caro rubem, eu não quero reduzir 24V para 18V, e sim aumentar os 12V das baterias para 18V. A saída da energia de meu controlador de carga é de 12V e aí eu quero aumentar para 18V.


Usa entao esse step UP de 100 a 150w como rubem recomendo com um pequeno cooler e boa.

Se for comprar um da volt 10a vai gastar uns 700,00

----------


## VJDvalter

Caros, Rubem e JonasMT, Se eu elevar os 12V para 18V eu tenho mais perca de energia do que se eu elevasse para 24V? Quero ligar 4 RB 433Ah nesse inversor, como vou calcular o consumo de watts e amperagem das 4RBs?

----------


## rubem

Em step-up, quanto maior a diferença entre entrada e saída, maior será a per*d*a.

Usar 24V com 2 baterias em série é o que recomendo porque não tem perda nenhuma com conversor.

Mas elevar de 12 pra 18V vai implicar em perda de uns 10-15%, não é o fim do mundo (Elevando pra 24V teria perda perto dos 15-20%, inversor (Passar pra 115VAC) é a coisa mais idiota a se fazer porque vai ficar sempre acima de 20% de perdas, fora outras 10 a 15% de perdas na fonte que vai passar 115VAC em 24V, perdas somadas de quase 40%, isso sim é perda absurdamente idiota! Perder só 10-15% não é nada).

RB433AH é uma coisa, mas RB433AH + 3 cartões + roteamento de alto tráfego o dia todo, é outra coisa. Só a RB433AH consome uns 15W no máximo (Eu diria que 10-12W de média), mas com 3 cartões vai chegar em picos de 30W, e ter uma média na casa dos 20W.

4 dessas (Média de 20W, picos de 30W) num único step-up de 150W eu acho exagero, eu colocaria só 2 RB's com cartões em cada step-up com dissipador. Eles são baratos.

(Nos step up sem dissipador eu arriscaria só a RB433AH com apenas 1 cartão e sem tráfego alto, a RB433AH com 3 cartões tem picos de alto consumo conforme o tráfego e o cartão)

A RB433AH com 1 único XR5 tem menos poder de processamento mas gasta mais que uma RB912 da vida, como ela é antiga o consumo é mais alto comparado a algo do mesmo poder de processamento.

----------


## VJDvalter

Rubem, 1 RB433ah com 2 cartões + 1 RB912 + 1 Rocket + 1 RB433 comum, Qual step up mim aconselha usar? Com relação ao consumo de watts dos aparelhos e menos perca de energia, vou aumentar os 12V para 18V.

----------


## rubem

PRa esse equipamento esse step-up deve aguentar sem ficar mais que morno:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...6a-step-up-_JM

Esse equipto deve ficar entre 40 e 50W nuns horários (Talvez 30W de madrugada), e 50W é tranquilo pra esses conversores com dissipador. Eu coloco um fan em cima porque não custa nada, mas precisar mesmo não precisa tanto, fica morno mas não quente.

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro rubem, desde já agradeço pela ajuda que teem mim dado. Veja esse modelo pra mim, achei melhor que o do link que mim passou. e mim diga qual comprar, já que teem mais experiencia nesse caso. http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...4854v-200w-_JM

----------


## rubem

Esse modelo não conheço. Mas vou comprar um assim que puder, porque não tinha visto nenhum ir até 55V, e isso é tensão perfeita pra sistemas -48V (Ter 4 baterias sai caro).


Aqueles pequenos tem só esse componente:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-New-LM25...-/271812406379
Ele tem capacidade de saída de 2A sem dissipação conforme a diferença (Entrada/saída), passa pra 3A conforme o dissipador. Alguns conversores usam 2 a 4 deles em paralelo, dobra a capacidade, é o caso do vermelhinho que passei o link.

Esse modelo do link (200W) tem um dissipador mais grande, ou ele tem 4 CI's desse, ou tem 2 CI's mais poderosos que desconheço, que tenham capacidade maior, mas de qualquer modo pelo tamanho do dissipador de calor ele parece sim aguentar mais consumo que os vermelhinhos que eu uso.

(Morno tem que ficar, o dissipador faz efeito só lá pelos 10 a 15°C acima da temperatura ambiente, mas não tem problema ficar morno)

R$ 59 tá bom. Mas tem que ver se isso na verdade não virá da China, porque no MercadoEnvios deu pra mim previsão de entrega em 7 de novembro! Os Correios por aqui estão uma desgraça então também pode ser isso.

(Se for pra vir da China, na dx.com tem, eles vendem por boleto bancário, não apenas Paypal, o vermelhinho que eu uso é bem barato: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-New-LM25...-/271812406379 . Mas também tem esse, até já comprei mas não fiz nenhum teste: http://www.dx.com/p/dc-5-30v-to-dc-1...-module-412859 Como ele tem mais CI's e mais dissipador, deve ser igual esse de R$ 59 no ML, mudando basicamente a caixa metálica e organização dos componentes)


Eu confio muito nesses conversores em geral, problema só tive por excesso de consumo em longo prazo, dias e dias aquecendo demais todos dão problema, na duvida é bom ter um reserva (Não são tão caros), quando acho que estão mais quentes que deviam eu coloco 2 e divido os equipamentos, eles são mais baratos que 90% das fontes AC a venda.

----------

